# STOLEN EVO 6 - Bridge of Weir - Glasgow



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Posted on behalf of a mate from the MLR - Please keep your eye's peeled folks!



philthy said:


> Gutted is not the word. I have put thousands of hours into this car getting it to the condition and spec I wanted, not to mention the money.
> 
> Stolen last night between 3am - 8am this morning from Bridge of Weir. White corsa seen leaving the scene E reg.
> 
> ...


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Sad to hear that your mates pride and joy has been taken, he must be gutted,sorry.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Saw this on strathy. Sucks, you must be gutted. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't know if there will be a connection here baz but i was aware of a porsche 911 stolen from the glasgow area and abandoned just over kincardine bridge, the vehicle was reported after motorist's discovered it was sitting with both front door's open on the enbankment.It was undamaged thankfully for the owner.
It may be worth your mate to investigate this or enquire about this as there might be a slight connection who know's, but hopefully it's returned to him in the same condition.
I know for a fact that there is a stolen to order list for ducatti bike's in the edinburgh area, the brother in law has had an attempted taking and a work mates bro in law had his taken while his mate's was taken at roadside, all ducatti!.. but by pure chance?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

*Stolen cars*

Yhpm.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

will keep my eyes open - fingers crossed for your mate - scumbags!


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Will also keep my eyes open as on the road a fair bit


----------

